# Hi everyone



## mbenonis (Sep 7, 2003)

I thought I'd just say hi to everyone here. I'm Mike Benonis, and I go to Stone Bridge HS. I'm in charge of video this year, because we want to play around with making videos of our plays. I know a fair amount about sound (IOW, I could probably run sound if I needed to), and I'm learning a lot about lights as we prepare for Feiffer's People, our first play.

So yeah, that's about it. 

-Mike


----------



## ship (Sep 7, 2003)

As other's say, welcome. (Guess I'm first to reply so I'll carry on the tradition.)

Best way to learn is not only in reading what's posed here and elsewhere, much less on the job and in books but to ask, take part in discussions and add to the wealth of knowledge that's the mission statement. Even us "experts" don't mean to bite - on line at least, and we are constantly learning our trade from others. Hope to read your questions and replies if not just "tales of the stage" and your thoughts on topics - the more the merrier on even past discussions. That's something this website in it's format has the advantage of verses others, past discussions have the ability to keep very active. And on "we don't bite," even my "buddie" JoJo has a lot to pass on to others, just a question of picking his walnut sized brain.  - just finished reading the latter half of a past discussion.

But seriously, have fun here and at school.


----------



## Jo-JotheSoundDog (Sep 8, 2003)

Welcome onboard Mike, hope to hear more from you in the future.

As for Ship:

> even my "buddie" JoJo has a lot to pass on to others



I'm your buddie. I think I feel a tear coming on. 

But seriously we all mean well and there are a couple of us that constantly prove that there is more than one correct way to get the job done.


----------



## TechDirector (Sep 8, 2003)

Jo-JotheSoundDog said:


> But seriously we all mean well and there are a couple of us that constantly prove that there is more than one correct way to get the job done.



Like skinning a cat. lol.


----------



## ship (Sep 8, 2003)

Yea, I'll extend to you the invitation to the bar at LDI if you are there, otherwise next time - it's a small theater world and we will probably run into each other without exchanging blows at some point. 

But what a "shi#4" eating grin we both would have to each other! As Dave says, we are the "Terrible Tree". At least until all of us can convince other "Experts" much less students to either and come on board in their own thoughts. - the more points of contention and thought the more lively and important. - Pro advice or debate of course after the student types give their advice to their fellow techies which is as it should be but has not so far worked out to be so far. Come on you watchers, where the heck are you? 257 Members and only a few of us out there wearing out our welcome. As is said, we don't bite!

Grab your nads and speak up!

JoJo, your brass ones puts you in the friend category with me inspite of having a "walnut for a brain". But I do kid you out of parallel respect. Our past debates were very important not only to us in perhaps just learning a bit that our thick heads let in, but to others I'm sure and I look forward to the next debate.

In the end we may have our minor disputes in opinions, even one really major one, but it's all good and perhaps between what both of us battled about good reading for other to learn from.

"Correct way of getting the job done" - What do you mean by that? Is there another shill on JoJo's side? Oh' I see how it's forming up. Are you implying something?.... My way _is_ the correct way. If you think I'm wrong you must have missunderstood me!

In the end, don't follow what's said in the tutorial about wiring cable if it's still an active link or I will bit your head off. On the other hand, ask, debate, carry on in long posts and make yourself welcome or unwelcome depending upon your ability. On another forum, there is a stage hand that walks around in bare feet. He is an expert in all and when he is not traveling abroad he makes his opinion right or wrong known to all. Some hate him for is butting in, but his home is in giving his opinion right or wrong at least he posted more than the just plain listener and lived a little. Quick replies are easy and even grow such as this one. Where are they from even occasional readers?


----------



## Jo-JotheSoundDog (Sep 9, 2003)

> Yea, I'll extend to you the invitation to the bar at LDI if you are there, otherwise next time



Hmmm, if I remeber right LDI is in Orlando this fall. If that is true I might be there. As for the bar thing, I probably have to do a show that night, so I'll probably just have the Cranberry juice. But if I can get someone to fill in for the show....


----------

